# Circuitos valvulares varios



## patride (Sep 16, 2017)

Buenas a todo el foro, encontré esto en el disco de mi vieja maquina, no recuerdo de donde lo saque (espero que no sea de este mismo foro). Espero le sirvan a alguien. Si el admin considera hacer alguna corrección o moverlo, le agradeceré el trabajo.

............................


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 21, 2017)

*RECEPTOR SUPERHETERODINO*
Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Para contar esta historia este me pareció el mejor lugar, ya que veo mucha
información de receptores valvulares, para los que somos fan de este tipo de aparatos.
Hace unos 50 años (en el 70, antes de casarme), realicé un curso de radio
en las escuelas *Leicester*, en esa época radicada en Caballito/Flores.
(Cap. Fed.)
Esto  fue a raiz de que siendo niño (años 55), quería ser *RADIOAFICIONADO,*
 y pensé que este era el mejor camino para poder cumplir mi objetivo.
En esa oportunidad veíamos teoría y práctica, desde las leyes de Ohm y
Kirchoff  hasta teoría de las Ondas de Radiofrecuencia, pasando por
el montaje de un Receptor Superheterodino.
Nos explicaron el porque de la tecnología del heterodinaje, a diferencia de
los primitivos receptores de RF sintonizada y hasta montamos una receptor
superheterodino.
Por las cosas de la vida, pasó poco tiempo me casé, y ya instalado en mi 
nueva casa, comenzaron las obligaciones de la vida conyugal, mis Padres
se mudaron a su vez, y el chasis armado, nunca supe donde fue a parar,
si se extravió en la mudanza o que pero no lo ví nunca mas.

*¿¿Se me terminó el sueño de la RADIOAFICION ??  NO, SOLO QUEDO
POSTERGADO*

Pasaron muchos años, desde aquel entonces, no se si con el avance de 
Internet y las redes sociales esa afición todavía existe, siempre habrá
un grupo de amantes de las válvulas y los receptores, que no se porqué
siempre me parecieron de mayor fidelidad de sonido que el de los
transistores.

Para no aburrir tanto, *PUEDEN LEER DESDE ACA:*
Cuando me inscribí en este foro, el objetivo era ese, pero tuve que estudiar
todo de nuevo, hasta poder montar una fuente de alimentación con ayuda
de todos mis amigos.
El mes pasado adquirí una radio a válvulas completa, sin funcionar marca
PHILIPS , que en los años 50 fabricó FAPESA en Argentina.

Mi meta es repararla para que funcione, lo primero que hice fue obtener, 
el esquema de RADIOMUSEUM, ahora debo limpiarla y ver que tiene
por lo tanto iré comentándoles como va mi tarea y si tengo alguna
duda, espero que no muchas, les pediré que me tiren un salvavidas.
(Dejo fotos).

*QUE DIOS LES DE EL CIENTO POR UNO A TODOS.*
Roberto.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 21, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> *RECEPTOR SUPERHETERODINO*
> Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
> Para contar esta historia este me pareció el mejor lugar, ya que veo mucha
> información de receptores valvulares, para los que somos fan de este tipo de aparatos.
> ...




Muy buena adquisición, Diamantepuro!
Suerte en la restauración y que disfrute mucho con ella.
A su disposición, y cordial saludo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 21, 2017)

Hola Estimado amigo *Sr. Krlosss.*
Gracias por su buena predisposición. No tengo dudas de que necesitaré
ayuda y desde ya cuento con usted.
Le comento que de el examen preliminar surge lo siguiente:
1) Esta roto el cordón del dial, que es el cuco de los reparadores.
2) Todas las lámparas encienden, la probé primero con una lámpara serie
y luego en directo a 220 VCA.
3) Veo dos cables cortados, pero todavía no pude sacarla del gabinete pues
los tornillitos de los botones están duros , ya les puse W40. 
4) La radio tiene un selector de OC , OL (antena exterior) y OL (Ferrocep).
5) Con un palito giré un poco la polea del condensador variable tamden,
pero no capta ninguna emisora, solo sonido.
6) El control de volumen parece funcionar, pues el ruido varía al girar el 
potenciómetro.
7) Con un pincel y aspiradora, le saqué un poco la mugre y arañas muertas
y quedó según las fotos adjuntas, cuando logre separar el chasis del gabinete
seguiré con la limpieza y veré como sigo.

Nuevamente Gracias por su tiempo.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2017)

Afortunadamente aún se vende hilo de dial por lo cual  no deberías tener ningún problema con eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2017)

*FogoComentario:* En caso de no conseguir hilo de dial, se puede emplear hilo de pesca con mosca "*Backing*"

*NO* confundir con el monofilamento habitual de pesca, es otra cosa totalmente distinta.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 21, 2017)

Hola amigos Sres. *Pandacba y Fogonazo.*
Gracias por la visita. Si en efecto el hilo esta cortado y su correspondiente resorte 
quedó en su lugar. Seguiré vuestros consejos.
En este segundo paso, concluí el desmontaje y ahora estoy en la etapa de reconocimiento
de los componentes según esquema y observar algunos problemas mas a fondo,
afortunadamente como podrán observar en las siguientes imágenes las lámparas 
encienden todas hasta la del dial.
Veré *si es necesario* hacer un generador de señales casero, pues osciloscopio no
tengo ni lo voy a comprar, prefiero invertir en alimentos no perecederos.
Por suerte hoy en día en internet hay circuitos por todos lados. 
Adjunto fotos del receptor ya desarmado.
Dios acompañe vuestro descanso nocturno y tengan un feliz despertar. 
Roberto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola amigos Sres. *Pandacba y Fogonazo.*
> Gracias por la visita. Si en efecto el hilo esta cortado y su correspondiente resorte
> quedó en su lugar. Seguiré vuestros consejos.
> En este segundo paso, concluí el desmontaje y ahora estoy en la etapa de reconocimiento
> ...


Ese radio era arreglado en su tienpo de magestad con un destornillador plano, un multimetro analogico y nada mas..........
No es nesesario tener un osciloscopio en las manos para lograr ezicto en arreglar ese "Fierro" 
Seguramente lo problema reside en algun conponente ya jubilado (capacitor o resistor)
!Suerte en los mantenimientos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2017)

Ah pero el interior de esa radio esta impecable!!! te podría hacer falta alguno de aquellos libros de la época sobre el ajuste de radio receptores.
Los tubos pueden encender pero pueden estar alguna de ellas agotadas, no obstante es posible saber si cada tubo funciona teniendo el esquema y haciendo mediciones

Te dejo un link que te puede ser de mucha ayuda
http://www.hora13.com/nostalgias/APARATOS%20VIEJOS/FALLAS%20RADIOS.htm

Hay muchos inclusos en los que hay libros de ajustes en nuestro idioma, incluso los que se vendian en la época.
Ni bien los encuentro los voy subiendo

http://www.acrayara.com.ar/cms/RM?action=listLibraryFiles

Por las dudas, el pasarte estos link es para que te sirvan de guío y orientación, miralos y siente en la libertad de preguntar todo lo que sea necesario


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , como lo radio estas en muy buenas condiciones de conservación y hay disponible en las manos lo diagrama esquemactico seguramente la tarea de reparar el NO vai sener mui conplexo.
Debes medir tensiones en los terminales de las valvulas y verificar si estan en acuerdo con las tensiones aclaradas en lo diagrama esquemactico.
Seguramente hay algun capacitor en corto o mismo algun resistor desvalorizado.
Valvulas agotadas tanbien puede sener pero creo eso sener mas dificil .
!Suerte en lo mantenmiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

Hacete un sencillo inyector de señal de audio y RF  Te va a ayudar muchísimo :








Empezá a leer 

http://www.hora13.com/nostalgias/APARATOS VIEJOS/FALLAS RADIOS.htm


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
No se como agradecerles todo el apoyo que me dan, la librería 
que dejó en PDF el *Sr. Pandacba* es sencillamente genial.
Voy a ir bajando de a poco para organizarlos en mi PC.
Muchas gracias *Sr. Daniel Lopes* por su contagioso optimismo,
Y gracias *Sr. DOSMETROS* por el circuito del inyector de señales
que me acercó, me va a venir muy bien.
Quiero mostrarles mis humildes (y antiguos) libros de electrónica
que he leído muchas veces, pero por falta de práctica no he sabido
interpretar. En ellos se pueden ver las explicaciones de muchos de los
circuitos valvulares de los que estamos hablando, el de *Sears *es
mucho mas complejo y lo usábamos en la universidad, no lo
consulto porque veo las integrales y tiemblo.
La mayoría de estos libros de *Van Valkenburgh* , los he comprado
por sugerencia de las Escuelas Leicester, muchos años han estado
juntando ácaros en un armario y muchísimas veces tuve que 
dominar el impulso de mi esposa de acomodarlos en el tacho de 
basura, para que ocupen menos lugar.
Hoy después de 50 años, me sirven,* ¿ será que he mantenido 
viva la pasión por esta afición ? *
Este post es solo para agradecer vuestra buena predisposición y
mostrarles un poco donde estoy parado, en el próximo póst , les
mostraré el primer defecto de este receptor que encontré visualmente-   

DIOS BENDIGA A TODOS.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2017)

A no dudarlo esos libros eran muy pero muy buenos


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Como todos sabemos el trabajo fácil para el que no sabe, 
es una labor titánica.
Si observan las imágenes que dejo, me encuentro con dos
componentes nuevos para mi, que nunca ví y tampoco los
veo en el esquema. 
*Uno de ellos aparentemente en buenas condiciones (es un
pequeño cilindro de vidrio, con un arrollamiento del espesor
de un cabello y en su interior un núcleo metálico que lo
atraviesa en forma longitudinal, dejando dos terminales, donde
van soldados 2 conductores, ese núcleo hace las veces de
sujeción a chasis por medio de una pequeña tuerca.*
*A esos componentes los llamo XX, y como pueden ver uno 
de ellos no tiene arrollamiento, solo le quedaban  unas pocas
vueltas flojas y caídas (yo a ese lo considero en mal estado).*
*El XX (en mal estado), va conectado al capacitor y este
último a masa, y desde la misma conexión en que conecta
con el capacitor, sale otro cable que va al cátodo de la 
válvula rectificadora UY41 y el otro terminal al transformador. 
En cambio en el XX en buenas condiciones, ambas salidas 
van a sendos terminales del transformador.
Esos XX , podrán ser resistencias de alambre ??*
Por favor, vean las imágenes adjuntas, solo me interesa saber 
si son resistencias, o que son.
Gracias desde ya, esto es mas complejo de lo que pensé.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2017)

Puedes poner una foto más cercana del componente XX?
Ya pude ampliarla, tiene una abrazadera es una resistencia vitrificada tiene una abrazadera que se desliza para ajustar el valor
Podrías subir el esquema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2017)

Podría ser una resistencia de alambre variable.









​Ahora se fabrican con cerámica, tal vez en algún momento se fabricaron con cuarzo (Vidrio  creo)


----------



## krlosss (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola Diamante puro.
Como dice Fogonazo, es una r variable, de al menos 20 vatios, probablemente reemplazando a una reguladora. Sin tener certeza, parece ser R15.

Hermoso receptor y buen trabajo limpieza.

PS: sería apropiado revisar el capacitor al que va conectado, y si no está en corto ni tiene fugas, invertir la conexión al tramo sano de la r ajustable.

Por cierto muy buenos sus libros. Hice la secundaria con los Tepper.

Cordiales saludos a tod@S.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola *Sres. Fogonazo y krlosss.*
Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo, en efecto la *R15* va a la placa de 
la rectificadora. 
A pedido del *Sr. pandacba* voy a subir el esquema de la radio, y una foto
de detalle, del componente en cuestión, en ella pueden verse las espiras cortadas,
el vidrio que le da forma, el núcleo y la abrazadera.
Nuevamente gracias por vuestras molestias.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

Eso es una resistencia de aqui a la China 

Yo las usaba en el Condensador de Flujo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 159913


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Gracias por su respuesta.
De modo que ya no quedan dudas de lo que es, veré si es realmente
la resistencia de placa de la rectificadora, deberé reemplazarla por 
una de las de cerámica como las que muestra el *Sr. Fogonazo.*
En este caso sería de 180 Ohms y 3 Watt.
Pasen todos mis amigos una noche Bendecida.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

No se puede "atar" el alambre nicrom y reemplazar las dos abrazaderas y dejarla original ?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2017)

Eso parece una "fato in casa" según diagrama 180 ohms 3W, se puede pedir en alguna casa que fabrican resistencias la hagan sobre una forma de cerámica, para que quede lo más original posible.
También es posible comprarla afuera
Para poder proseguir con la reparación se podría poner una cementada y una vez que este en marcha, la definitiva


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 23, 2017)

Buen día DIAMANTEPURO, resistores de alambre de 180Ω 10W, 5W, y de otros valores resistivos, que como dijo Fogonazo, ahora son de núcleo y encapsulado cerámico, son fáciles de conseguir en la mayoría de las casas de venta de componentes electrónicos, de hecho yo tengo resistores de ese tipo comprados hace poco tiempo.-
Ver imágen:

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2017)

Idea , meter dentro del tubo de vidrio para esconder la resistencia nueva muajajaja


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2017)

De este tipo en las casas que hacen resistencias te las hacen con montaje horizontal o vertical

Y en algunas casas se consiguen de este tipo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2017)

Hola estimados amigos del Foro. *Sres. DOSMETROS, pandacba,Rorschach*
Gracias por vuestros consejos, en internet he visto aficionados, que abren las latas
de los capacitores electrolíticos, quitan los viejos y colocan electrolíticos 
modernos, luego con cuidado vuelven a cerrar el recipiente de chapa, logrando
camuflar los nuevos y aquí no ha pasado nada. *ES UNA IDEA EXCELENTE*.
No menos excelente sería la idea que se le ocurrió al *Sr. DOSMETROS*, sacar
el tubo de vidrio de la vieja resistencia y camuflar dentro del mismo la resistencia
de encapsulado cerámico que nos muestra el *Sr. Rorschach*, además por el
tamaño que muestra entraría perfectamente. 
Bien, primer problema solucionado, verificaré el circuito y me haré un esquema,
para tener la seguridad de lo que estoy haciendo, pues el del esquema "oficial"
hay cosas que no entiendo bien.
La gran desventaja es que si uno estudia el receptor detenidamente, se da cuenta
que las conexiones están todas* "mirame y no me toques"*, y no quisiera que
el remedio sea peor que la enfermedad.
Lo primero que haré será desoldar los terminales del parlante, para poder girar el
receptor a gusto.
También en este post quiero avisarle al *Sr. pandacba* que ya he bajado los
siete libros de Radio (que están en castellano) y los tengo en mi PC, anoche leí
algo y están *EXCELENTES.*
*Bien. Agradecido como siempre por vuestra molestias, les deseo un día Bendecido
en todo lo que necesiten que lo sea.*
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2017)

Sacale 50 fotos de frente , dorso ,  un costado , el otro , de arriba , de abajo . . .  por si se te suelta algo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2017)

Si bien no tengo NPI de válvulas, la resistencia que está "rompida" pareciera ser la *R18a/b* en el diagrama, aunque el comentario de Don Diamante "*y desde la misma conexión en que conecta con el capacitor, sale otro cable que va al cátodo de la válvula rectificadora UY41*" no tiene correlato en el esquema que ha presentado. Esa resistencia variable da la impresión de ser un control de ganancia de la etapa de audio de la radio, pero la conexión comentada no me cierra.... a menos que alguien la haya metido mano de forma non-sancta.
Es mas, en la BOM del esquema habla de que es un potenciometro multiple  (que incluye a *R19*), lo que no parece ser el caso del otro pote que anda colgando por ahí...


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 23, 2017)

Hola *Sres. DOSMETROS y Dr. Zoidberg*
Gracias a ambos por restar algo de vuestro tiempo en ayudarme.
Como dice el *Dr. Zoidberg*, esta radio ha sido tocada por manos mas profanas
que las mias, encontré algunas cosas que lo indican.
Me cuesta bastante leer el circuito oficial y luego verlo en la radio, es por ello que hoy
comencé a realizar un croquis de la radio, tal como está mas o menos, pero respetando
a rajatabla las conexiones que tiene.
En el croquis nombro como* A,B y C* a los tres pasacables dibujados desde la parte
superior del chasis y de la parte inferior.
*Con eso pretendo ver los cables desde donde vienen y hacia donde van.*
También he sacado bastantes fotos para que, como dice el* Sr. DOSMETROS*, no 
vaya a ser cosa de desarmar y luego no poder armarla mas.
Naturalmente esto lo hago por partes porque caso contrario voy a tener que hacer
horas extras.
Una vez que entienda bien el circuito real, voy a ir al esquema y voy marcando lo que
esta bien y lo que esta mal.
En cuanto se refiere al cableado, este se encuentra reseco y quebradizo, también están
resecos y quebradizos los zócalos. Alguien cortó los viejos cables de tela y goma de
alimentación y en su reemplazo colocó cables modernos, dejando los chicotes de los
cables viejos colgando (una chapuzada), no se tomó siquiera el trabajo de desoldarlos.
Y bien. esto es lo que hay, les adjunto imágenes del trabajo que hice hasta ahora.
Dios los Bendiga en su descanso nocturno.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2017)

Querido DR lo que usted menciona es un potenciometro que va sobre la grilla de la L3 que es una valvula triodo + doble diodo, cumple la función de detectora y pre, de echo se puede ver la malla que va marcada con línea de puntos.
La resistencia que hablamos es la R15 180 ohms 3W que va asociada al capacitor C19 y que va a la pata 2 de la rectificadora UY41 que es el ánodo.
En la vista de chasis esta puesta justo en ese lugar y es una resistencia fija.
El echo que sea ajustable, puede deberse a que la original se daño y al no encontrar una del valor exacto se coloco una ajustable, eso era muy común en la reparación de equipos valvulares.
Ese pote es doble y lleva la llave de encendido, una parte es el volumen y la otra el control de tono

Diamante puro, no se ha mencionado pero debes tener cuidado, ya que esta radio es de las llamadas *chasis vivo*, asi que toma las precauciones del caso


----------



## juan47 (Sep 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Idea , meter dentro del tubo de vidrio para esconder la resistencia nueva muajajaja





DIAMANTE PURO dijo:


> en internet he visto aficionados, que abren las latas
> de los capacitores electrolíticos, quitan los viejos y colocan electrolíticos
> modernos, luego con cuidado vuelven a cerrar el recipiente de chapa, logrando
> camuflar los nuevos y aquí no ha pasado nada.


Todo ello es para que a la vista, y como primera impresión, parezca no restaurada y ser original de la época



pandacba dijo:


> Diamante puro, no se ha mencionado pero debes tener cuidado, ya que esta radio es de las llamadas *chasis vivo*, asi que toma las precauciones del caso


Efectivamente nadie ha precavido al Sr. DIAMANTEPURO de ello , aunque en las imágenes, se detona que dicha protección ya la realiza poniendo aislante entre el chasis y la mesa de trabajo 
Aunque no sabemos si realiza el aislamiento con sus manos 

Es posible, con el ultimo esquema realizado por DIAMANTEPURO a lapiz (por cieto yo en mi vida he conseguido hacer esos trazados tan perfectos) que la resistencia no sea R15, sino que fuera R17

Me remito a este enlace http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=41488

También comentar la revisión de los contactos del selector de banda, como en las grabadoras de cassettes
Puede que sea más importante que el cambiar una resistencia
Como dice siempre Daniel Lopes , suerte con el proyecto

Un Saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 24, 2017)

juan47 dijo:


> Como dice siempre Daniel Lopes , suerte con el proyecto
> 
> Un Saludo


!En ese caso "Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 24, 2017)

Buenos días queridos amigos *Sres. pandacba y juan47*
Antes que nada quiero agradecerles el haberme advertido lo de* CHASIS VIVO*,
eso lo tengo siempre presente y con 2 transformadores de 220/12VCA- 50 Watt idénticos,
que tengo, me construiré un transformador aislador, para cuando tenga que hacer
pruebas en caliente. Mientras tanto estoy trabajando con el chasis sin conectar 
y a menos que no tenga un capacitor cargado, estoy protegido.
Lo del transformador aislador lo usaban los radiotécnicos y aparece en *Hora 13,
cuyo link tan gentilmente me acercó el Sr. DOSMETROS.*
El enlace al Foro *TECNICOSAURIOS *, que me acercó el *Sr.Juan47* es EXCELENTE, 
por lo visto como su nombre lo indica es una agrupación de técnicos
con mucho conocimiento en equipos valvulares. (Acabo de registrarme,
pues algunos esquemas no los permiten ver sin estar registrado).
En uno de los post hablan de la lámpara *BE04051*, que si no entendí mal es una
válvula Reguladora, que hace las funciones de resistencia, *pero veamos que dicen:*

_El código BE 040 51 es el número de parte, por eso no lo vas a encontrar en ningún lado. 
Lamentablemente el manual no especifica qué válvula es, pero tal vez haya alguna
inscripción en el cuerpo de la válvula.


Mirando el circuito creo que solo cumple la función de resistencia limitadora de
tensión para los filamentos. Puedes sustituirla por una resistencia.


La BE04051 es efectivamente una valvula que uso la philips como reguladora,
tengo una con la inscripcion en su cuerpo, y si la observamos detenidamente es ni
mas ni menos que una UL41, incluso intercambiadola con la UL41 la radio funciona
igual. Supongo (es solo una suposicion) que las UL41 que no pasaban el control 
de calidad las usaban para esta funcion. Asi se evitaban la R de filamento que se 
usaban en los aparatos de ambas corrientes.- 
_

Y en efecto si observamos el croquis (en la parte de las conexiones ), de esa
válvula solo se usan 2 pines, en el primero: uno de color verde que va a la resistencia rota (bobinada) y otro de color blanco que va a otra resistencia
debajo del chasis (que aún no esta dibujado), y en el segundo pin uno rojo
que va al enchufe.

Y bien, tengo mucho que aprender y tratar de usar esta radio para ese fin,
la reparación, si llegase a lograrlo, va a ser cuestión de mucho estudio y

por ende de mucho tiempo.

Vamos a extrapolar, si para construir una pequeña fuente de alimentación
CON TODA VUESTRA AYUDA, tarde 4 meses, para REPARAR este viejo
receptor no creo que pueda bajar de un año.
Eso si, todo lo que ustedes me enseñan, *no cae en saco roto, todo lo 
capitalizo y profundizo lo mas posible.* De eso estén seguros, la de ustedes
para mi es PALABRA SAGRADA.

DIOS LOS BENDIGA EN ESTE DIA.
Roberto.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !En ese caso "Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias* Sr. Daniel Lopes.*
Estoy siempre atento a sus comentarios.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## juan47 (Sep 24, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Y en efecto si observamos el croquis (en la parte de las conexiones ), de esa
> válvula solo se usan 2 pines, en el primero: uno de color verde que va a la resistencia rota (bobinada) y otro de color blanco que va a otra resistencia
> debajo del chasis (que aún no esta dibujado), y en el segundo pin uno rojo
> que va al enchufe.



Perdón mi osadía pero no veo el Blanco

Si, desearía para mayor comprensión de todos, pero fundamentalmente para este que es muy torpe 
(Yo) , que identificara el número de pin de las válvulas  en los diagramas 
Así sabremos, si el cableado o algún componente, va al ánodo, cátodo, rejilla, filamento etc...

Un Saludo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola Buenas noches* Sr. Juan47*
El cable blanco al que me refiero, en la mención del post de mas arriba
donde dice:

_Y en efecto si observamos el croquis (en la parte de las conexiones ), de esa
válvula solo se usan 2 pines, en el primero: uno de color verde que va a la 
resistencia rota (bobinada) y otro de color blanco *que va a otra resistencia*
*debajo del chasis (que aún no esta dibujado)*, y en el segundo pin uno rojo
que va al enchufe._

No obstante lo dibujé en el croquis con lápiz (pegado al verde), el recorrido de este
cable es desde una resistencia que está debajo del chasis, cuyo valor tengo que 
averiguar,  *sale caprichosamente *por el agujero cuadrado del chasis y vuelve
a bajar por el pasacable *B*, para terminar en un pin (cuyo número aún ignoro) 
del zócalo de la válvula reguladora BE04051 , que es imposible de ratrear pués no
figura por ningún lado, pero a decir de los entendidos en radio, es una válvula idéntica
a la UL41, *“que suponen, habría sido usada”* en reemplazo de la resistencia 
de filamento en esta radio.
En cuanto se refiere a la sugerencia de numerar los pines de las válvulas, no
tengo ninguna duda que debe ser hecho, más adelante verá usted un croquis 
de las 5 válvulas de esta radio, con los pines numerados y que va en cada pin.
lo hago mas que nada porque quiero interiorizarme bien de como funciona cada cosa. 
Hoy me enteré que los voltajes de cátodo, grillas y placa, en frio tienen un valor 
y en caliente otro valor distinto.
Pero eso requiere tiempo y esfuerzo, para leer, interpretar y poder comunicar
en forma correcta. 

Gracias por su consulta y sugerencia.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 24, 2017)

El tuvo L6 puede ser reemplazado por una resistencia(filamento)
Te dejo el manual de servicio de dicho aparato donde en la vista se ve donde va la L6 y la R15 y otros datos útiles.
Consultando con un amigo me comento que la R15 venia divida al medio ambas secciones de 180 y porque era esto así? porque uniendo ambos extremos de dicha resistencia y puenteando R16 quedaba para 110V

Yo tengo los manuales de esos aparatos pero ahora estoy lejos de casa, y apele  a mis queridos compañeros de tecnicosaurios quienes me facilitaron el presente manual


----------



## juan47 (Sep 25, 2017)

DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> No obstante lo dibujé en el croquis con lápiz (pegado al verde), el recorrido de este
> cable es desde una resistencia que está debajo del chasis, cuyo valor tengo que
> averiguar,  *sale caprichosamente *por el agujero cuadrado del chasis y vuelve
> a bajar por el pasacable *B*, para terminar en un pin (cuyo número aún ignoro)
> ...



Pido disculpas, efectivamente dibujaste a lápiz el recorrido del cable blanco(sin terminación)



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> pero a decir de los entendidos en radio, es una válvula idéntica
> a la UL41, *“que suponen, habría sido usada”* en reemplazo de la resistencia
> de filamento en esta radio.



Los entendidos dicen , No sería nada raro, hubo épocas en que la escasez de material importado obligaba a soluciones ingeniosas...

Supongo (es solo una suposicion) que las UL41 que no pasaban el control de calidad las usaban para esta funcion. Asi se evitaban la R de filamento que se usaban en los aparatos de ambas corrientes.- 

Por ello el poner esta válvula, sin ninguna identificación en el circuito, para aprovechar la resistencia del filamento


pandacba dijo:


> El tuvo L6 puede ser reemplazado por una resistencia(filamento)
> l


Por favor, si el filamento de esta válvula da continuidad, no la cambies, pues mantendrá la esencia del aparato


DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> En cuanto se refiere a la sugerencia de numerar los pines de las válvulas, no
> tengo ninguna duda que debe ser hecho, más adelante verá usted un croquis
> de las 5 válvulas de esta radio, con los pines numerados y que va en cada pin.
> Pero eso requiere tiempo y esfuerzo, para leer, interpretar y poder comunicar
> en forma correcta.







DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Vamos a extrapolar, si para construir una pequeña fuente de alimentación
> CON TODA VUESTRA AYUDA, tarde 4 meses, para REPARAR este viejo
> receptor no creo que pueda bajar de un año.



En estos momentos, aunque tengo algunas nociones de electrónica, todavía tardo meses en comprender como funciona este mundillo 
Tardes lo que tardes, siempre estará este foro para ayudarte

Mira con detenimiento el PDF, que tan amablemente ha aportado pandacba, con ello identificaras el posicionamiento de los componentes

Un Saludo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos *Sres*.*pandacba y juan47*
*Gracias por vuestra colaboración y comprensión.* Yo lamentablemente
comencé mas tarde que temprano con esta afición y todavía estoy en
etapa de aprendizaje.
El excelente manual que aportó el *Sr. pandacba*, que ya tengo
en su correspondiente carpeta de mi PC, *me viene de película.*
Ya es un pasito más, que va acercándome a desentrañar este misterio
Este manual lo he visto en *radiomuseum*, y si bien es cierto que ellos
me enviaron  muchas hojas de especificaciones por mail, *aún no siendo*
*socio*, me dió un poco de verguenza pedir también este manual.
Comenzaré a estudiarlo y aprovecho para decirles que ya tengo las 
características de todas las válvulas que intervienen en este circuito, con sus
correspondientes pines, que pronto subiré.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Voy a comenzar hablando generalidades de las válvulas del receptor que estamos
estudiando, para luego ver que es lo que lleva realmente cada patilla.
Creo que la válvula mas compleja es la *UL41* que es un* PENTODO* utilizado
en audio, aunque no sería de extrañar que en algún caso se utilice para otra función 
como en nuestro caso que además se utiliza como reguladora.
No obstante la función principal es la de *Salida de Audio.  *
Veamos un resumen que hacen en el sitio Radiomuseum.

_La UL41 es un pentodo de salida de audio de 1953. 
La serie U fue diseñada para operar con una cadena de calentador
a través de la red en los días en que la red de CA no había llegado
a todas las partes del país. 
Estos conjuntos universales no contenían transformadores de red
y las válvulas estaban diseñadas para un voltaje de ánodo bajo y
una corriente de ánodo más alta para proporcionar una salida adecuada.
El *UL41 *podría producir *4,2 vatios a 10% de distorsión.*
El resistor de cátodo sugerido para polarizar correctamente el UL41
fue de 160 Ohmios.
La delgada envoltura del tubo de vidrio es de 20 mm de diámetro,
y excluyendo los pasadores de base B8A es de 68 mm de altura._

A continuación en la imagen 1, dejo un detalle de la misma.
En la imagen 2 pueden ver un esquema de como son sus conexiones.
y volveré en otro momento para que vean un croquis de como está
conectada en el receptor.

Bendiciones para todos.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2017)

Algunas consideraciones al trabajar equipos valvulares
Para los trabajos cotidianos un soldaor de 30 o 40Wats es suficiente(soldar placas de circuito impreso)
pero el trabajo en chasis valvulares, se recomienda al menos un soldador de 75W lo ideal es uno de 100w
y el recomendable para este caso es el famoso Vesubio C2




Es instantaneo y hay todos sus repuestos, es algo pesado comparados con los soldaores a los que estamos acostumbrados pero para la  tarea de trabajar con chasis es insuperable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2017)

El D3 tiene dos potencias en el gatillo , hay gente que ni se enteró porque lo apretan a fondo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El D3 tiene dos potencias en el gatillo , hay gente que ni se enteró porque lo apretan a fondo


!Cuando jo era un pibe de 10 años de edad mi Papa me regalo una pistola identica a esa pero de fabricación nacional ( Marca "Osledi") , y como me dolian mi manos despues de algun trabajo soldando  porque era muy pesada!.   (eso fue a 41 años atraz)     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2017)

Esta es la punta normal del C2





y esta la punta para transistores





Los que han tenido este soldador recordaran que la punta normal se terminaba rompiendo, se comenzaba a comer por la parte posterior del rulo hasta que se separaba, por lo que había que tener repuestos de esta punta siempre.
En cambio la otra duraba muchisimo.
Un día me quedo sin puntas normales y solo tenía varias par transistores. con un alicate corte al ras la punta para el transistor y quedo apenas un pedacito, grande fue mi sorpresa al ver que esta así modificada duraba muchísimo sin romperse, por lo que deje de comprar la normal y compraba la para transistores


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Si, en efecto, soldadores de mayor potencia tengo.
Tengo un *"Vesubio"* Made in Taiwan de 100 Watt.
y uno de 150 Watt, ambos los utilizaba cuando bobinaba.

Muchas gracias por acordarse de todos los detalles.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2017)

Bobinabas motores? o transformadores?


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola *Sr. pandacba.*
Si, es así,* bobinaba motores monofásicos y trifásicos.*
desde 3/4 HP hasta 10 HP (en caso de trifásicos).
En especial Cortadoras de césped, Máquinas de coser Industriales,
Motores de Lavarropas, Ventiladores Industriales, los motores de CC
(a carbones) les bobinaba los estatores, al rotor les hacía un recambio,
bordeadoras, taladros, etc.
Lo mismo ocurría con los motores de sierras de carnicería, estator lo 
bobinaba y con el vibrador les probaba el rotor y en caso de estar en 
corto los recambiaba.
En cuanto se refiere a los motores monofásicos que llevan 2 bobinados,
de arranque y trabajo, nunca engañe a nadie, si era el bobinado de 
arranque, cambiaba ese solo y les cobraba ese solo.
Normalmente cuando hacía arranque y trabajo, les cambiaba la plaqueta,
los rodamientos, el capacitor y hasta a veces la boquilla del centrífugo.
Pocas veces bobine ventiladores de techo, porque perdía plata, *SI* los
ventiladores grandes de pared para industrias.
*Transformadores nunca.* Salvo una vez que bobine una máquina de soldar.

Un Abrazo.
Que tengas un descanso Merecido y Bendecido.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos.
En esta tarde lluviosa, vamos a continuar viendo un resumen de la válvula
que le sigue, en orden de instalación, en el receptor que estoy estudiando
marca *PHILIS modelo B2AL17U*, ambas corrientes.
En el *post  #42 *ya habíamos visto la válvula *UL41*, hoy veremos
la válvula *UBC41* que opera como:

* AMPLIFICADOR DE TENSION DE AF *

El UBC41 es un triodo de alta ganancia para su uso como amplificador de
tensión AF, combinado con diodos gemelos.
La aplicación es para el funcionamiento de red de CC / CA.
El UBC41 es una válvula de *triodo con doble diodo en una base B8B. *
Las primeras válvulas de B8B como esta que se exhibe tenían una falda
de metal para localizar el Tetón o espita. (en nuestro caso la tiene).
En la producción posterior, la faldilla dio paso a una construcción totalmente
de vidrio con un punzón de colocación moldeado para encajar en la ranura del
zócalo.
Las series de válvulas *“MINIWATT  'U'* se utilizaron principalmente para
receptores de radio donde se usaban menos válvulas.
El tamiz perforado interior está en dos partes con una lámina de mica central. 
El triodo está en la parte inferior. En la sección superior el tubo del cátodo tiene
un pequeño remiendo del óxido cerca de la tapa y de ambos lados de éstos se
colocan los pequeños ánodos del diodo.
La envoltura del tubo de vidrio es de 20 mm de diámetro y, excluyendo los 
pines de base B8A, es de 51 mm de alto.
La válvula UBC41 se introdujo por primera vez en 1949.

En las imágenes que adjunto podemos ver la válvula y su configuración 
interna.
Cuando tengamos vistas todas ellas, veremos como se conectan entre si.

Un Fuerte Abrazo a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2017)

Este tubo que se encuentra a la salida de la última FI actua como detector, control de AGC y preamplificador de audio
Uno de los diodos es detector y el otro trabaja en el circuito de AGC

Les comparto un link que   seguro sera del agrado de muchos radios y equivos valvulados antiguos y con transistores de los primeros años, hay mucho material
http://eb1dgc.webcindario.com/rxvalvulas.htm


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola estimado amigo Sr. pandacba.
Con semejante información técnica no hay excusas para no aprender.
Ya estoy leyendo un libro de los 11 que bajé en total, contando los 4
de hoy. No se como agradecer su compañerismo.
Que Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 26, 2017)

En realidad, MINIWATT es marca de Philips, Fapesa S.A.(*F*ábrica *A*rgentina de *P*roductos* E*lectrónicos* S*.*A*.) era la firma Holandesa Philips en Argentina.-
Las válvulas de 8 pines con guía/anclaje moldeado en el mismo vidrio en el costado inferior del zócalo, para ser colocadas en los zócalos con cincho metálico tipo *rimlock*, FAPESA (Philips) denominó a este tipo y así fueron conocidas, como* "Técnica A"*, y habían dos series, *Técnica* *A serie E* (ECH42-EF41- EBC41-EL41-AZ41, entre otras más), y *Técnica A** serie U* (UCH42-UF41-UBC41-UL41-UY41, entra otras más).-

La marca MINIWATT, Fapesa (Philips) la utilizaba para todo tipo de válvulas y zócalos, por ejemplo la octal EL36, ver imágen :

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2017)

La diferencia entre la serie E y la serie U es la tensión de filamento, mientras la serie era para 6.3V la serie U utilizaba voltaje más altos y estaban pensadas para ser utilizadas en serie(filamentos) para equipos sin transformador y chasis vivo







Otro tanto ocurría con las EL ECL con respecto a las PL y PCL la E indicaba 6,3V de filamento mientras la que llevaban la P era para poner los filamentos en serie y tenian un valor mucho más alto de tensión de funcionamiento por ejemplo la equivalente a la EL36 mostrada en el post anterior era la PL36 y tenia 25V de filamento
La letra L indicaba una válvula combinada, por ejemplo un triodo con un pentodo o tetródo  como las ECL82 y PCL82 entre otras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> La diferencia entre la serie E y la serie U es la tensión de filamento, mientras la serie era para 6.3V la serie U utilizaba voltaje más altos y estaban pensadas para ser utilizadas en serie(filamentos) para equipos sin transformador y chasis vivo
> http://www.radiomuseum.org/images/tubephoto_klein/d_valvo_uch42.jpghttp://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTQyWDYzOQ==/z/poEAAMXQhpdRnp9N/$(KGrHqV,!qsFF7uqpYDZBRnp9Mi58g~~60_35.JPG
> Otro tanto ocurría con las EL ECL con respecto a las PL y PCL la E indicaba 6,3V de filamento mientras la que llevaban la P era para poner los filamentos en serie y tenian un valor mucho más alto de tensión de funcionamiento por ejemplo la equivalente a la EL36 mostrada en el post anterior era la PL36 y tenia 25V de filamento
> La letra L indicaba una válvula combinada, por ejemplo un triodo con un pentodo o tetródo  como las ECL82 y PCL82 entre otras


Chasis vivo....que cosa de locos....


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 26, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> La diferencia entre la serie E y la serie U es la tensión de filamento, mientras la serie era para 6.3V la serie U utilizaba voltaje más altos y estaban pensadas para ser utilizadas en serie(filamentos) para equipos sin transformador y chasis vivo



 Juego típico de 5 Válvulas *"técnica A" serie U*,  para receptores universales (ca/cc) "CHASIS VIVO " .
*Válvulas: UCH42-UF41-UBC41-UL41-UY41.*​








​
Saludos Cordiales
Roschach


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2017)

Bueno no tan loco, eso permitía que fueran ambas corrientes, debemos recordar que en esos años no en todas partes había tendido de red 220VCA, muchas cooperativas en el interior generaban 220VCC.
Por otro lado hasta no hace mucho tiempo, muchos TV que tenían tubo sus chasis también eran chasis vivo.
Todos los aparatos que llevaron en su fuente el mítico STR50103 eran de chasis vivo, al igual que muchos otros aparatos, incluso europeos como Philips TV seguían llevando chasis vivos.
Ojo, no soy defensor de ese tipo de técnica, prefiero las fuentes aisladas, sobre todo para trabajar con seguridad y comodidad
En los TV era peor porque la antena llevaban capacitores de aislación de alto voltaje.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos *Sres. Rorschach , Dr. Zoiberg y pandacba*
Muchas gracias por haber hecho una descripción tan completa, y tan buenas
imágenes y  datos de las válvulas que nos ocupan.
*Solo quisiera hacer, si me lo permiten, una pequeña referencia histórica de su nacimiento.*
* FAPESA* nace en Argentina en el año 1945/46 en que el mundo estaba saliendo de la Segunda
Guerra Mundial, Europa dividida en Europa Occidental (Capitalista) y Europa Oriental (Comunista) trataba de reconstruirse política, social y económicamente.
La Argentina estaba transitando por el segundo gobierno peronista y seguía siendo un país
agrícolo-ganadero, históricamente importaba maquinarias, herramientas y productos terminados.
*Durante el desarrollo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial la Argentina se vio en
la necesidad de sustituir importaciones, esto motivó el surgimiento de una
cantidad muy importante de empresas que se dedicaban a la construcción de
máquinas, herramientas, productos metal-mecánicos, químicos, eléctricos y electrodomésticos.*
En esa década del ’40 se instala en la Argentina la Fábrica Argentina de  Productos Eléctricos
(FAPESA) conocida por su nombre comercial como* “Philips Argentina”,* cuyo objetivo era 
la producción de lámparas y tubos de iluminación,  radios, combinados (estéreo), televisores, etc.
Era una producción en masa del tipo taylorista y fordista, que abastecía al mercado interno
y externo llevando sus productos a todos los países limítrofes.
Su planta fabril se construye en el barrio de Saavedra en lo que hoy se conoce como
Panamericana y Avda. General Paz.
En un predio de tres hectáreas se levanta la fábrica con importantes instalaciones como
el histórico horno de vidrio. 
En esa época se trabajaba tres turnos de ocho horas y lo hacían aproximadamente cuatro
mil personas. 
También en las empresas: * GRAFA , ALPARGATAS y PIAZZA HNOS.* , mucho mas antiguas
se trabajaban tres turnos de 8 horas y el personal era cercano a 5000 personas en la dos primeras 
aproximadamente y 500 personas en la última. (Yo he trabajado en estas tres empresas).
*ALPARGATAS* tenía tres plantas en la Av. Patrícios :* Fabrica 1* (tejidos)-*Fabrica 2*(Alpargatería) y
* Fábrica 3* (Estampado y Lonas con PVC). Todas en Barracas.
*GRAFA *en Villa Pueyrredón, ahora es un famoso hipermercado.
*PIAZZA HNOS*. que después se llamó *DECA PIAZZA* en Parque Patricios.
Lo que diferenciaba (además del rubro), estas últimas de* FAPESA * era que la primera
había inaugurado en el año 1952, una escuela técnica para los hijos del personal, que una vez
egresados, tenían la oportunidad de trabajabar en la misma empresa si lo deseaban.
Y por último *FAPESA* , con otra razón Social, ahora *Fabrica Austral de Productos
Eléctricos S.A. *funciona por promoción Industrial en Rio Grande, Tierra del Fuego.

Disculpen si salí un poquito de contexto, pero soy un nostálgico de los tiempos.
Dios los Bendiga. 
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola queridos Amigos del Foro.
Siguiendo el orden de instalación, hablaremos ahora de la* válvula UF41.*
Como bien nos decía el *Sr. Roschach *:
*El UF41 de Mullard es un pentodo de amplificador vari-mu.* El uso fue para
amplificación de RF y FI controlada por* AGC* (Control Automático de Ganancia)
en receptores de superheterodinos..
La delgada envoltura del tubo de vidrio tiene 19 mm de diámetro y, excluyendo
los pines de base B8A, tiene 53 mm de altura.
El tipo UF41 se introdujo por primera vez en 1947.
Los terminales 3 y 4 deben quedar sin conexión externa de ningún tipo, ya que 
Conectan internamente la grilla supresora con el cátodo.

Un abrazo a todos.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 29, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Bueno no tan loco, eso permitía que fueran ambas corrientes, debemos recordar que en esos años no en todas partes había tendido de red 220VCA, muchas cooperativas en el interior generaban 220VCC.
> Por otro lado hasta no hace mucho tiempo, muchos TV que tenían tubo sus chasis también eran chasis vivo.
> Todos los aparatos que llevaron en su fuente el mítico STR50103 eran de chasis vivo, al igual que muchos otros aparatos, incluso europeos como Philips TV seguían llevando chasis vivos.
> Ojo, no soy defensor de ese tipo de técnica, prefiero las fuentes aisladas, sobre todo para trabajar con seguridad y comodidad
> En los TV era peor porque la antena llevaban capacitores de aislación de alto voltaje.



Si,si. es como dice pandacba, pero para +-1960 en ciudad de Bs.As y en el conurbano bonaerense ya se entregaba corriente alternada en su totalidad, donde hubiera corriente alternada los receptores universales siempre fueron los más vendidos porque eran los más económicos, dado que su alimentación era directo de la linea y su rectificación de media onda, de ahí su relativo peligro del chasis vivo si no se tomaban ciertos cuidados, los receptores premium en cambio llevaban transformador de poder, rectificación de onda completa, y un filtro más eficiente, condición que los hacían bastante más caros.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2017)

Tal cual, el problema subsistía en el interior donde en las distintas provincias siguió por un tiempo la existencia de pequeñas cooperativas con sistemas DC, incluso en Pcia de BsAs hasta que al fin en toda la República se implemento la totalidad de la red 220AC, pero aún así y todo se siguieron haciendo equipos con chasis vivo, sobre todo televisores, entre otras marcas Philips y Philco continuaron tanto en sus chasis híbridos, e incluso transistorizados portátiles utilizando chasis Vivo. Cosa que no cambio en la era color a partir de abril de 1980 ya que continuaron haciendo chasis vivo, aún con fuentes conmutadas cosa que recien fue abandonada casi a finales del siglo pasado con el uso de una nueva generación de junglas, pero muchas marcas en general de origen asiático siguieron implementando el chasis.
Estos TV con chasis vivos no tenian la posivilidad de entrada de audio video, hasta la aparición de optoacopladores de alta velocidad que permitieron incoporar tal función y mantener la fuente con chasis vivo, la alientación para esta sección se tomaba de un bobinado aislado del fly back.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2017)

Incluso la entrada de antena tenía capacitor cerámico en serie con el vivo y otro capacitor cerámico en serie con el "neutro" de antena. Cuando ese capacitor se ponía en corto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2017)

Por supuesto que todo eso es por ahorrar plata e incrementar los margenes de ganancia a costa de poner a riesgo la vida del usuario.
La verdad es que me importa muy poco los motivos que llevaron a esto, eran unos reverendos hdmp....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2017)

Como comentamos con Rorschard, el motivo original fue la necesidad de que funcionara con ambas corrientes, nunca oyeron o vieron un viejo aviso que decía ambas corrientes???, ya que si tenían   transformador no se los podía utilizar en los pueblos o localidades donde había coperatibas que generaban 220DC, otros aparatos de la época como planchas o lámparas no tenían ese tipo de problemas













En este ejemplo Radio Miguel como tantas casas de Capital que en aquellos años entregaban kit's o chasis armados para ambas corrientes, no por el echo de economizar si no de cubrir necesidades reales de una época en nuestro país, incluso vendian kits y equipos a batería para zonas rurales o remotas donde no llegaba ningún tipo de electricidad y el único contacto que existía con el resto de la humanidad era una señal de radio..... o TV años más tarde










Como ven todas las marcas se adaptaron a la realidad y lanzaron equipos ambas corrientes


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 5, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
Luego de una semana sin escribir por problemas de salud, me dirijo nuevamente a 
ustedes para mostrarles* el transformador aislador* que hice con dos transformadores 
de 220VCA / 12 VCA y 4 amper o sea unos 48 Watt.
Para probar radios con chasis caliente, reduciendo la peligrosidad. Agradezco al *Sr.
pandacba * y otros, por su advertencia al trabajar con el vivo a chasis.
En las fotos adjuntas verán su montaje y funcionamiento en vacío.
Gracias a todos.
Bendiciones.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2017)

Está muy buena , sólo que quizás se quede chica para radios valvulares  

Opción 2 , con dos transformadores de microondas , les cortás las soldaduras , los desarmás y volvés a armar uno con los dos primarios de 220 V y de paso te queda espacio libre para algún bobinado mas


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2017)

Para el caso de esta radio en particular le va a servir porque tiene un consumo de 44Wats


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola queridos amigos *Sres. DOSMETROS y pandacba.*
Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios.
Aprovecho para comentarles que estoy leyendo uno de los libros, cuyo enlace nos dejó
el *Sr. pandacba.* , lo encuentro muy claro y muy apropiado para personas que
quieren profundizar en estos temas.
A los que deseen realmente interiorizarse en estos temas, les sugiero leer primero:
*Aprenda Radio en 15 días* y luego *Aprenda reparación de Radio en 15 días*
pueden bajarlos de los enlaces que se encuentran en el *post Nº 9*. Si además ven
los vídeos del *Sr. Carles Botia en Youtube*, que habla de esta temática, creo que no les quedarán dudas del funcionamiento y reparación de este tipo de receptores.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 18, 2017)

Que belleza!!! y cuanta historia!!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola queridos amigos.
Incentivado por el hermoso trabajo de restauración realizado por el *Sr. Rorschach , *sobre
un combinado a válvulas, decidí desempolvar mi *Radio Philips valvular, esquemas, etc.*
y comenzar a ponerle manos para *tratar de hacerlo funcionar luego de casi tres años.*
Estuve leyendo todos vuestros consejos y sugerencias vertidas en este sitio, y no quiero
arrojar por la borda tantos conocimientos, que con tanta paciencia, habéis puesto a mi
disposición.
No quiero defraudar a los compañeros que creyeron en mi , puesto que este proyecto es
de todos.
Agradezco a los *Sres. pandacba , Fogonazo , Daniel Lopes , DOSMETROS , Krlosss , Rorschach,
Dr. Zoidberg y juan47 , *que han seguido con atención cada paso dado en este post, es 
por y para ellos , que este trabajo no puede quedar inconcluso.
A partir de la próxima semana, si Dios quiere, comenzaré con la identificación de cada componente
del esquema y mediré los valores.
Que terminen muy bién este día y tengan un descanso reparador.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola queridos amigos.
La radio cuyo circuito estuve estudiando a fondo, me puso en una encrucijada.
Esta radio, en efecto es muy peligrosa para practicar con ella, por lo del chasis vivo.
Pensé en comprar un transformador de poder ya fabricado o hacerlo fabricar,
y con el, armar de cero una nueva radio, aprovechando los componentes que pueda 
utilizar , que no deben ser muchos ya que el trafo de audio tiene un bobinado a masa.
Ahora bien, donde se pueden conseguir las bobinas de FI , que llevan bobinados de 
nido de abeja ? ya que no se si se pueden utilizar las de esta radio.
Considero que este es un punto crucial ya que son imposibles de conseguir. 
Pensé que, ya que tengo dos chasis si consigo componentes confiables, armar un 
superheterodino de cero, cableado (esta tiene muchos cables resecos) y componentes confiables. 
Lamento profundamente desilusionar las expectativas sobre este proyecto, de aquellos 
que siempre me ayudan.
Me parece que la mejor manera de aprender es encarar un proyecto de cero y terminarlo.
Les envío un gran abrazo, Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Vos sos bobinador , hacete un transformador de aislación 220 - 220 , sinó con dos transformadores de dicroica , los unis entre ellos por la parte de 12V y listo


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola *Sr. DOSMETROS.*
Ud. se refiere a un transformador aislador creo. ya lo tengo hecho.
No obstante me parece que en las condiciones que se encuentra esta radio, habría que volver a cablear todo.
Gracias por estar siempre atento.
Saludos.
Roberto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2020)

Con ese transformador ya podés agarrar el chasis con la mano


----------

